
Mozilla Proposal re: Symantec - andygambles
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RhDcwbMeqgE2Cb5e6xaPq-lUPmatQZwx3Sn2NPz9jF8/edit
======
pbarnes_1
This is a lot more measured and less disruptive than the original Chrome
proposal. So that's great. Thanks Mozilla!

